# New Cigar Store Indian



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

Picked this up this morning!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cary i hate to say i cannot see the picture...


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Cary...that is SSSWWWEEEEEETTT!!! :clap2:

That will look good in your smoking room...did ya get a good deal???


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

I want one!!!


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

wait, which one are you??


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

DUDE


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Love it!!!

I hope the wife gets along with that Indian...LMAO!!!! :ss


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Alright, that looks awesome! My fiance wants me to get one of those for my man cave and you are forcing my hand with that picture! Lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

haha that is friggin awesome!

i want one now!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

nice score cary!


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

very nice !



neocacher said:


> Picked this up this morning!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow - that _is_ cool! Why is it wearing a T-shirt with a bulldog on it?


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

nice score!

was that done with a chainsaw? great work if it was!


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> nice score!
> 
> was that done with a chainsaw? great work if it was!


a lot of it was chainsaw, but i don't know if all of it was done. the face is awesome!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice pick up. I'll be in the market once I get a new place to live!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

really cool, nice score, how heavy are one of those?


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

jimbo1 said:


> really cool, nice score, how heavy are one of those?


around 200- 225 lbs.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

My man cave is crying with jealousy right now.

Nice score my man!


----------



## TexAzTim (Jun 19, 2011)

Way too cool man! I've gotta get me one someday. I can almost hear ol' Hank singin'.... KawLigaaaaaaaaa yo!


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Technically, its a cigar store native american


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

TexAzTim said:


> Way too cool man! I've gotta get me one someday. I can almost hear ol' Hank singin'.... KawLigaaaaaaaaa yo!


Poor ol' Kaw Liga ...


----------



## Kodos44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Now you just need one for your rooftop! :shocked:

Scott


----------



## FinalBoss (Jul 29, 2011)

That thing is awesome! I haven't seen one of those in years!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That would look so cool in my study...nice find and does he have a brother?


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

That is pretty cool, you don't see one of those for sale all to often. Good find!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, Cary, that thing is gorgeous! Nice score!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice. Where's it going, inside or outside?


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

TOTALLY AWESOME!!! Very jealous


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice man now I want to try and find one.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome! Prob freak me out stumbling home at night lol

"get outta my backyard!!!oh....it's you"


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Tritones said:


> Wow - that _is_ cool! Why is it wearing a T-shirt with a bulldog on it?


Now that is Funny!!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

lebz said:


> Awesome! Prob freak me out stumbling home at night lol
> 
> "get outta my backyard!!!oh....it's you"


Haha! My brother has one of these punching bags in his bedroom. He even put a wife beater on it to make it more realistic. He said for a long time he would wake up in the middle of the night and see it and freak out LOL. Took him a long time to get used to having an angry looking dude in a wife beater standing over his bed while he slept LOL.


----------

